# Are there any foods or dishes that you never had and want to try?



## ptolemy (Jan 28, 2012)

I always wanted to try the Turducken. The reason I never had it is plain availability and thinking that it maybe really hard to cook well and easy to overcook or even worse, undertook. I also not certain if it'll taste as good as each part separately, cooked well.

Other dish I never tried is baked ziti or other pasta other than lasagna. My question there is simple: why would you want to bake pasta unless it's a leftover dish. Surely, there are dozens of way to make it very very tasty that does not require 2nd cooking for 45 minutes.

Those two are likely ignorant statements as I never tried either but I hope I am not alone there. I am def willing to try both though 

While we are on the subject, are there any other dishes that you simply wonder, why they are done the way they are done?


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 28, 2012)

I am dying to try horse.

-AJ


----------



## tk59 (Jan 28, 2012)

Something in me wants to try raw fish, basically still wiggling. I'm not sure I could stomach it though.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 28, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I am dying to try horse.
> 
> -AJ



Tastes just like chicken.  Just kidding....

Here is one of my dreams. Get a smallish tuna, have a knowledgeable person there who guides me through taking it apart as well as enough friends to eat up the whole beast, trying to prepare every last piece of it in the best possible way. 

The other thing I always wanted to do but never got around to was making pates and terrines. 

Stefan


----------



## tk59 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm. Those sound good too... Actually, the one thing I'd like to try again in my lifetime is my grandmother's tamales. She hasn't cooked in years and doesn't seem to remember much about it or anything else anymore but I feel that if I could only taste them one more time, I could figure out how to reproduce them.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 28, 2012)

My short list of today:
Fried Crickets, Koumiss, Braised Rabbit, A Paloma, a 28-day aged ribeye.

I've tried a lot of the things I have wondered about. I'm a grown man, I eat what I want!


----------



## shankster (Jan 28, 2012)

Chicken fried steak,chicken'n'waffles,okra,grits real southern style cooking.....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 28, 2012)

You are welcome to visit my place in Fort Worth anytime. I will put my Chicken Fried Steak up against any--it is the unofficial dish of Texas.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 28, 2012)

shankster said:


> Chicken fried steak,chicken'n'waffles,okra,grits real southern style cooking.....



LOL! I sitting in Atlanta right now. That's just local food. 

-AJ


----------



## Mint427 (Jan 28, 2012)

I could go for a large plate of that.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jan 28, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I am dying to try horse.
> 
> -AJ



When I go to France, I'm very much considering trying it.



I would like to try a good, dry-aged steak and also alligator sometime. I finally had rabbit a month or so ago; it was done great but I don't see it being anything I crave.


----------



## shankster (Jan 28, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> You are welcome to visit my place in Fort Worth anytime. I will put my Chicken Fried Steak up against any--it is the unofficial dish of Texas.



Touring through the States in my Winnebago,sampling all the fine regional cuisines is very high on my bucket list...


----------



## shankster (Jan 28, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> LOL! I sitting in Atlanta right now. That's just local food.
> 
> -AJ



Bastardo!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> ...and also alligator sometime.



I had alligator once long ago at a nice restaurant in Florida. Honestly, to the best of my recollection, tastes like chicken!


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 28, 2012)

Had Lebanese for dinner tonight and that reminded me that i have long wanted to try raw kibbey.

-AJ


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 28, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> LOL! I sitting in Atlanta right now. That's just local food.
> 
> -AJ



Well, you could always go to the Varsity for a Jumbo FO, then swing by Krispy Kreme for a dozen hot & fresh. Instant diabetes, and you won't sleep for 2 days from the sugar rush.

I've always wanted to try dog.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 28, 2012)

Went to the Varsity 2 weeks ago, been there done that stained my shirt, no need to go back  LOL!

Had meat tacos in Mexico once. Not beef tacos, meat tacos. I've always wondered if it wasn't dog.

-AJ


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 28, 2012)

Lived across the street from the Varsity for 4 years, and managed not to eat any of their food. Scary stuff! An FO, tho...an orange milkshake strongly flavored of baby aspirin. Yum!

Alligator's ok. The time I had it, it tasted a little fishy and had a fair amount of connective tissue--not great. Some country fried steak with buttermilk biscuits & milk gravy sounds pretty good right now. 

Never had horse--it also sounds interesting. Want to try goose sometime, too.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Well, you could always go to the Varsity for a Jumbo FO, then swing by Krispy Kreme for a dozen hot & fresh. Instant diabetes, and you won't sleep for 2 days from the sugar rush.
> 
> I've always wanted to try dog.



I worked with an old guy from Fujian. His stories about dog cuisine seemed pretty unremarkable.

Now goose is another story. That's damn fine eatin'!


----------



## cnochef (Jan 29, 2012)

shankster said:


> Chicken fried steak,chicken'n'waffles,okra,grits real southern style cooking.....



We should get together and cook sometime. I live in Hamilton and Southern US cooking is my specialty and that includes Cajun/Creole, Soul Food and BBQ also.

In fact, today's breakfast was biscuits and gravy with homemade sausage and farm-fresh eggs...


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 29, 2012)

Goose is fantastic! Are we talking wild or domestic? Horse is good as well, I've tried fresh and dried/salted, kinda like proschuto(spelling?) Seal is something I want again, haven't had it in a long time. Octopus, and authentic southern BBQ. Brisket or suckling pig, also an Hawaiian pit cooked pig... that looks amazing!


----------



## heirkb (Jan 29, 2012)

Double post...


----------



## heirkb (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only had goose and venison as a young kid. I'd like to try those again now. 

Here's one for the OP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xc5wIpUenQ


----------



## Ordo (Jan 29, 2012)

White truffles.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 29, 2012)

Haven't had domestic OR wild goose. Definitely need to try it. Have had some mighty fishy wild ducks, tho. And some pretty good domestic ducks--are they similar to goose? Haven't had vension in years, but really like it--just dusted with flour, salt, pepper, garlic powder, and fried in a a little oil until just done.

Lots of different types of "authentic southern bbq"--red sauce, mustard sauce, vinnegar sauce, white sauce... We've had to smoke our own pork since moving to the pacific northwest. Can't find any that makes us happy. Not too hard to smoke a pork butt--make a rub of garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, pepper, allspice--lots of recipes out there--rub it on the pork and let it soak in overnight. Next morning, smoke it over hickory at about 210 degrees F for around 8 hours. Then bring it in and put it in a covered roasting pan and stick it in a 200 degree F oven. It will be ready for dinner the following evening. Falling apart tender & juicy. Choose your own sauce. It also freezes fairly well. The smell of smoked pork will permeate the house. You will dream about it, and wake up with your skin smelling like bbq. It's great.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 30, 2012)

lol! If I smelled like smoked pork! Haha! Wild goose tends to be a little dryer, not as oily. If you want a good first experience, buy a young goose from a farm, or your favorite butcher/supermarket. Ducks are like any wild game, the species plays a big role in taste. Mallard tends to be the nicest wild duck for roasting and flavor, teals and others can be quite "fishy", especially if it spends a lot of time in stagnant sloughs or swamps. They tend to take on the smell of what they are eating. Migratory birds chase harvest, up here the gourge on wheat, barley, and their favorite, yellow peas, as they go south, they get into other grains, corn, rice etc. With this diet, the flesh is much tastier.

Going to have to try the pork shoulder. How long in smoke?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 30, 2012)

cant really think of anything i'd like to try but havent... i'm pretty sure there are things out there, but when i find out what they are, i do my best to try them.

Low points-
Kopi lewak
rocky mountain osyters
the internal organs of sea cucumber

high points-
mozzarella from caserta
yonezawa-gyu
wasabi nagaimo tsukemono


----------



## mateo (Jan 30, 2012)

JBroida said:


> the internal organs of sea cucumber





I can't even begin to imagine what this is like... most likely eating starfish (the innards) but having never done that, I'm at a loss. I imagine it to be something like eating the digestive tract of a worm... not surprised it was a low point!


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was thinking about foods I'd like to make when this started. If it is about foods I'd like to eat, the first thing that comes to mind was a recipe in a 19th century German cook book that started with something like "Start with cleaning 4 pounds of truffles...". Left the book in Germany or I would post the recipe.

Other than that, I had to change my self-image. I always liked to think of myself as an adventurous eater, but after reading a few things and seeing some TV shows, I know that I am not. There are a lot of things I have no interest in trying.... Like sea cucumber innards  I also thought I love Japanese cuisine, but there are a lot of things in there that I don't like either (mountain potatoes, uni, natto - and don't even ask about fish eggs....). 

Anyway, a few more things I have not had, yet, and would love to try: lobster sashimi, pressed duck, well prepared Kobe beef. Another thing I would love to do is eating several pieces of the same cuts but from different animal races, like different cattle or pork races, just to become more aware of the nuances.

Stefan


----------



## MadMel (Jan 30, 2012)

High Grade, well prepared Kobe beef, 
Cod sperm, 
testicles (buffalo, goat)

These are topping my list of food to try 2012


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm worried about how one procures sperm from a cod. 

-AJ


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 30, 2012)

Pork butt smokes for 8 hours or so. 

I think the cod sperm is contained in sacs much like roe and collected when cleaning the fish.

For Sea urchin sperm--spray a little high-salinity water in their mouths, and thar she blows!


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 30, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I'm worried about how one procures sperm from a cod.
> 
> -AJ



Sounds like a job for Mike Rowe from Dirty Jobs.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 30, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Low points-
> Kopi lewak
> rocky mountain osyters
> the internal organs of sea cucumber



I laughed my ass off when I read the rocky mountain oysters...I live in Colorado, so somewhat of a delicasy here.

My list:
Kobe beef...real stuff
Real black/white truffles
$500+ French wine...oh hell, any wine that expensive
Whisky that actually tastes good...I am damned to be shellacked for typing this

I pretty much try whatever meets my fancy, short of excessive cost. I spend way too much money on food, considering I live alone and rarely eat out. I am enjoying the comments though!


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 31, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Kobe beef...real stuff



Agreed. Truffles are nice, but not worth the price in my limited experience.


----------



## Craig (Jan 31, 2012)

There are lots of exotic things I still need to try. Turtle, bear, pigeon/crow, alligator, shark, sea urchin, jellyfish, mouse, ostrich, kangaroo, snake and horse all come to mind. I'm particularly interested in alligator and shark. I've always wanted to eat a carnivore that isn't a fish. I guess sharks are fish, but whatever. I know where I can get alligator, shark, ostrich and horse but just haven't gotten around to it. If I got a chance I'd probably try cat or dog too, but I'm not really looking for it.

Haggis is another thing I've always meant to try.

A really well-aged steak is another.


----------



## Still-edo (Jan 31, 2012)

My parents are from Laos (little non-famous country in Asia). So I've probably eaten some of the most bizarre stuff. Talk about every part of a cow... I think I've tasted every part right up to the last few inches of intestine. 

But a food I cringe to even think about is Indian food. The cumin just isn't my thing.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, lots of Kobe Beef on here. You know you can get Kobe from a lot of specialty grocers. It's not cheap(Central Market has it for ~$45/lb), but you can totally get some, and baby it at your house.

This may surprise/shock/offend some people, but you can make way better food at home than you get in 99.9999% of restaurants, because you can really slave over it and focus on the flavor and experience.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 31, 2012)

Craig said:


> There are lots of exotic things I still need to try. Turtle, bear, pigeon/crow, alligator, shark, sea urchin, jellyfish, mouse, ostrich, kangaroo, snake and horse all come to mind. I'm particularly interested in alligator and shark. I've always wanted to eat a carnivore that isn't a fish. I guess sharks are fish, but whatever. I know where I can get alligator, shark, ostrich and horse but just haven't gotten around to it. If I got a chance I'd probably try cat or dog too, but I'm not really looking for it.
> 
> Haggis is another thing I've always meant to try.
> 
> A really well-aged steak is another.



I like you, Craig.


----------



## Keith Neal (Jan 31, 2012)

Fugu.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm feeling pretty good about my worldliness now, I think I've had maybe 75% of the responses. I'm surprised by that.

Snake is another one on my most wanted list.

-AJ


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 31, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> Fugu.



[video=youtube;GVrTepl2hvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVrTepl2hvs[/video]


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 31, 2012)

Everybody talks about tuna, fresh tuna. I hate the canned stuff, but the fresh, really makes me want to have some, prepared properly.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 31, 2012)

squirrel.

k.


----------



## MadMel (Feb 1, 2012)

Craig said:


> There are lots of exotic things I still need to try. Turtle, bear, pigeon/crow, alligator, shark, sea urchin, jellyfish, mouse, ostrich, kangaroo, snake and horse all come to mind. I'm particularly interested in alligator and shark. I've always wanted to eat a carnivore that isn't a fish. I guess sharks are fish, but whatever. I know where I can get alligator, shark, ostrich and horse but just haven't gotten around to it. If I got a chance I'd probably try cat or dog too, but I'm not really looking for it.
> 
> Haggis is another thing I've always meant to try.
> 
> A really well-aged steak is another.



You could get 90% of the stuff u wanna eat in Singapore. There's deep fried shark's meat served with braised noodles, turtle soup, pigeon in fine dining establishments, alligator or rather croc is pretty common, sea urchin u can find in almost all gd japanese restaurants, jellyfish is available at most chinese restaurants that offer wedding dinner packages, ostrich and kangaroo u can find in the australian restaurants, snake in the chinese herbalist restaurants, well-aged steak at morton's of chicago or wolfgang puck's CUT. Only thing missing are mouse, horse, bear, crow.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 1, 2012)

I love chicken fried steak so much but hard to get up in Canada. 

Also, have never had real authentic southern bbq. I love meat so would one day like to plan a vacation to visit different parts of the southern states and make it a bbq tasting trip.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 1, 2012)

cnochef said:


> We should get together and cook sometime. I live in Hamilton and Southern US cooking is my specialty and that includes Cajun/Creole, Soul Food and BBQ also.
> 
> In fact, today's breakfast was biscuits and gravy with homemade sausage and farm-fresh eggs...



Have you been to that "Hillbilly Heaven" place? How is it? Heard about it while it was making the rounds in the media for their controversial signs, but haven't heard anything about it before on chowhound or other food blogs. 

I'm in GTA but never been to Hamilton before.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 1, 2012)

I am surprised nobody has thrown in Lutefisk. Lovely Norwegian dish of lyed cod that falls into my disgust for things with jellied texture. Every five years or so I will try it and have only had it once where it had a solid consistency. Anyone try it and like it? There is a joke that the only freedom that Norwegian immigrants sought was to flee the dreaded dish.

My grandfather was a trapper by trade and lived off the land, so I have tried just about every animal in Wisconsin at one time or another. Highlights for me are Ruffed Grouse, Racoon, Squirrel, Ducks, Geese, Pheasants, Whitetail Deer, Snowshoe Hare, most fish and Bear. Lowlights - Diver ducks(fishy tasting and barely worth eating), river oysters, carp, beaver.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 1, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Everybody talks about tuna, fresh tuna. I hate the canned stuff, but the fresh, really makes me want to have some, prepared properly.


They serve it on the long range sportfishing boats out of San Diego California. As fresh as you can get. I had bluefin strips off of a flopping bluefin with wasabi and soy sauce. Don't see how I will ever top that for fresh.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 1, 2012)

I have had Kobe beef in Tokyo and Kyoto. Very tasty. 
I actually want more moose steaks. Had some from Alaska and it was quite good. Hope to have it again.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 1, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> They serve it on the long range sportfishing boats out of San Diego California. As fresh as you can get. I had bluefin strips off of a flopping bluefin with wasabi and soy sauce. Don't see how I will ever top that for fresh.



Bluefin is not actually best eaten extremely fresh (immediately after death). It needs some time to "age", by that I mean allowing rigor mortis to set in before it is at its best flavour and texture. This goes for other fish too, not just bluefin tuna. But bluefin tuna is so huge it takes longer to 'age'.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 1, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Bluefin is not actually best eaten extremely fresh (immediately after death). It needs some time to "age", by that I mean allowing rigor mortis to set in before it is at its best flavour and texture. This goes for other fish too, not just bluefin tuna. But bluefin tuna is so huge it takes longer to 'age'.


That is interesting I have had a lot of restaurant sashimi and didn't know that. Thanks. Btw bluefin is the only fish I like to do that with. These were 40-60lb class tuna. For cooked fish wahoo is my favorite.


----------



## Craig (Feb 1, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I like you, Craig.



Does this mean I can move up the waiting list? :knife:


----------



## cnochef (Feb 1, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Bluefin is not actually best eaten extremely fresh (immediately after death). It needs some time to "age", by that I mean allowing rigor mortis to set in before it is at its best flavour and texture. This goes for other fish too, not just bluefin tuna. But bluefin tuna is so huge it takes longer to 'age'.



Another little trick of good sushi chefs is that they cut the fish and let it rest a while and come to room temperature before they make pieces with it. That way, you taste the flavor much better than when it's cold from the fridge.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 1, 2012)

I think everything tastes better at room temperature! (I hate ice cream that is too cold, and hot soups that are too hot!)

As someone else in this thread said earlier, i would really like to learn to make a terrine or pate or something of the sort.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 2, 2012)

cnochef said:


> Another little trick of good sushi chefs is that they cut the fish and let it rest a while and come to room temperature before they make pieces with it. That way, you taste the flavor much better than when it's cold from the fridge.



Thanks useful tricks. With my Japanese knife obsession and cooking obsession. I know I will be making sushi and sashimi.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 2, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Bluefin is not actually best eaten extremely fresh (immediately after death). It needs some time to "age", by that I mean allowing rigor mortis to set in before it is at its best flavour and texture. This goes for other fish too, not just bluefin tuna. But bluefin tuna is so huge it takes longer to 'age'.



I call bullsh*t on this. I'm with Deckhand on this one. Fresh tuna belly from a live beast is a flavor second to none. Did you know the flesh is warm after its fight? Can you say you eaten a bluefin right after it been caught? I eaten plenty of good bluefin sushi I can say while everyone's entitled to their opinion, I'm not buying it 'cause you read it in a book somewhere...

Pesky


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 2, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> I call bullsh*t on this. I'm with Deckhand on this one. Fresh tuna belly from a live beast is a flavor second to none. Did you know the flesh is warm after its fight? Can you say you eaten a bluefin right after it been caught? I eaten plenty of good bluefin sushi I can say while everyone's entitled to their opinion, I'm not buying it 'cause you read it in a book somewhere...
> 
> Pesky


I have not personally but I have trust in the science, I don't have any reason not to believe. Its in a lot of fish books, not just one. But I have read that if the Tuna had a big fight before getting caught then that does speed up the process.

While I haven't had any experience with live Tuna, I have noticed it (but in a very fast way) when dealing with smaller live fish.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 2, 2012)

No answer to this I have had fresh on boats and waited and had chilled. Like it either way. I am a barbarian love lots of wasabi so probably wouldn't catch the subtlety. One thing for sure bluefin will have a good fight before they come in not like yellowfin that not always, but will sometimes suicide straight up to the boat and gaff.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's my :2cents:.

Fish has to strike a balance between flavor and texture. When the fish is alive, it's texture is fantastic, but the compounds that create flavor are locked up and working, doing their original jobs. If you are eating the belly, you are eating something that is anywhere from 20-60% fat, which does not perform a task, and it's flavor compounds are just stored up as available nutrients. As a fish degrades after death, more flavor busts out as the initial stage of decomposition, and it makes the flavor more accessible to your palate, but the texture suffers.

There is a traditional method in Japan of catching a tuna and burying it in the sand for 1-3 days before digging it up and eating it, for this reason.


----------



## MadMel (Feb 3, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Here's my :2cents:.
> 
> Fish has to strike a balance between flavor and texture. When the fish is alive, it's texture is fantastic, but the compounds that create flavor are locked up and working, doing their original jobs. If you are eating the belly, you are eating something that is anywhere from 20-60% fat, which does not perform a task, and it's flavor compounds are just stored up as available nutrients. As a fish degrades after death, more flavor busts out as the initial stage of decomposition, and it makes the flavor more accessible to your palate, but the texture suffers.
> 
> There is a traditional method in Japan of catching a tuna and burying it in the sand for 1-3 days before digging it up and eating it, for this reason.



Same principle as aging a steak I suppose.


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 3, 2012)

When I was working in Bermuda we could go down to the wharf and purchase fish directly off the boats. Thong-Chai, chef at Chopsticks (our Chinese restaraunt) would always take the belly meat warm off of any available ahi tuna and make sushi for employee meal, this was where I was first exposed to high-end Japanese cutlery.

In Bermuda we occasionally had access to exotic meats from South African game preserves, I have good memories of Lion enchilaldas and water buffalo carne asada. At Rosa's we would post the scriptings of specials out in the wait station to familiarize the staff with menu ingrediants.

We were sitting around drunk at Docksiders one night, and got the idea to write a scripting for elephant chili. The first line said "One medium elephant, small dice"-then it just got silly. Seems like we had included a quart of grape peels, etc. We posted it in the wait station and had a good time fooling the staff until customers starting asking the owner when we were serving it! Always wanted to try elephant.

Hax CLEAVERS RULE!!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 4, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Well, you could always go to the Varsity for a Jumbo FO, then swing by Krispy Kreme for a dozen hot & fresh. Instant diabetes, and you won't sleep for 2 days from the sugar rush.
> 
> I've always wanted to try dog.


A little stringy and greasy, somewhat gamey.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 4, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Went to the Varsity 2 weeks ago, been there done that stained my shirt, no need to go back  LOL!
> 
> Had meat tacos in Mexico once. Not beef tacos, meat tacos. I've always wondered if it wasn't dog.
> 
> -AJ



usually when they say meat tacos, it horse or burro. eaten lots of meat tacos in mexico.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 4, 2012)

Found this at the San-A market today...





Got a big :no: from the wife though.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 17, 2012)

cnochef said:


> In fact, today's breakfast was biscuits and gravy with homemade sausage and farm-fresh eggs...



What's funny is I am so sick of eating that stuff! I'd kill for some other kind of breakfast, like a kick ass omelet or scramble. A fancy take on eggs Benedict. Or pancakes that didn't taste like McDonald's.

Here's this mornings breakfast. I'm sure the eggs are not farm fresh. This is basically what ALL of the restaurants here serve. Or some form of breakfast sandwich.






-AJ


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 17, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> What's funny is I am so sick of eating that stuff! I'd kill for some other kind of breakfast, like a kick ass omelet or scramble. A fancy take on eggs Benedict. Or pancakes that didn't taste like McDonald's.
> 
> -AJ



AJ,
Must be rough to have that as a staple. :hungry:

I fell in love with that breakfast as a kid in Baton Rouge, but I can see where you (and your arteries) could need some change occasionally. Now for me that is a special treat that I get at a truckstop cafe on my way to pheasant hunting (their eggs are fresh).

My brother just got some chickens a few months ago so I am hoping to get some fresh eggs this weekend.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 17, 2012)

We literally put out exactly that breakfast, plus potatoes, every single day at my job. It's the stand-by.



DeepCSweede said:


> AJ,
> Must be rough to have that as a staple. :hungry:
> 
> I fell in love with that breakfast as a kid in Baton Rouge, but I can see where you (and your arteries) could need some change occasionally. Now for me that is a special treat that I get at a truckstop cafe on my way to pheasant hunting (their eggs are fresh).
> ...


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Found this at the San-A market today...
> 
> View attachment 4178
> 
> ...



YES

have you tried the kujira bacon?


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 17, 2012)

The biscuit in that pic actually looks pretty good. Everything else...


----------



## mhlee (Feb 17, 2012)

JBroida said:


> YES
> 
> have you tried the kujira bacon?



WHHHAAAAATTTT????!!!!

You've tried the canned stuff Jon??? How was it???? And how the hell is the bacon made???!!!


----------



## jmforge (Feb 24, 2012)

I had horse meat sausage/cold cuts in Belgium along side more typical pork varieties. The horse was not bad, but I preferred the pork. Alligator does taste a bit like rather chewy chicken. It can be a bit tough if not prepared properly. It tends to take on the flavor of whatever you season it it with. Frog legs tasted like VERY mildly fishy chicken, but with a finer texture maybe like quail. As for tuna, i cannot say one way or another as to the aging of bluefin, but the one thing about bluefin is that it travels well so you can age it. The other tunas, not so much. Fresh yellowfin tastes very good raw even if it is not "sashimi" grade. I am told that the lower grade stuff with degrade faster. Our most common true tuna here in Florida is the blackfin which tends to top out in the 35 pound range and is VERY good as long as you eat it within say 72 hours even with freezing. It starts to degrade very quickly and I suspect that is why it is not a commercially exploited species. It is the only true tuna that is not heavily protected and regulated in the US. If you go places like Key West and especially around Cancun during the right time of the year, they are like a plague upon the ocean and very easy to catch as they are aggressive feeders like their larger brethren. 
As for me, i want to try Kobe beef, moose and goose. I would also like to try some more exotic game dishes, especially stuff like eland. I have had nilgai and it was damn good, like elk. I have also eaten sea turtle in Cuba but it was prepared as a palomilla steak heavily soaked in mojo criollo so it didn't really taste much different than the beef version of that dish. I should also endeavor to try more ugly fish. Some of the fish that you would NEVER want your dinner guests or customers to see whole are some of the best tasting, like hogfish and tilefish. Sheepshead are ugly little spuds too and damn hard to clean especially considering the paltry amount of meat you get, but they are yummy.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 24, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> The biscuit in that pic actually looks pretty good. Everything else...



The sausage is about as fresh as you can get though, from a local slaughter house a few miles down the street. Not sure if the gravy is home made, I doubt it, but there are nice large chunks of the same sausage in the gravy.

-AJ


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 27, 2012)

I love that white gravy... Id eat it with everything!


----------

